# معالجة الإشارة و الصورة الرقمية



## AnooosA (28 ديسمبر 2010)

حلقة بحث بعنوان
معالجة الإشارة و الصورة الرقمية
مع محاكاة باستخدام الماتلاب
Processing of Digital Signal and Image



شهد العالم حالياً ثورة كبيرة في عالم الاتصالات و خاصة في مجال الاتصالات الرقمية
حيث أن الإمكانيات في هذا المجال تتطور من خلال إدخال مفاهيم و تقنيات جديدة بغية
الارتقاء بأداء الأنظمة إلى مستويات أعلى. و نظراً لأن التطرق لهذه التطورات في مختلف
أنواعها شديد التعقيد و الاتساع , فمن الصعوبة اختيار الأفكار الأساسية التي يجب أن
تتضمنها هذه الدراسة لذلك حاولنا أن نحيط الموضوع بالشكل الكافي من خلال الاقتصار
على الأفكار المهمة.

رابط التحميل :
http://www.4shared.com/file/rLhXwoXE/Digital.html

حلقة البحث تمت بإشراف الدكتور محمد نجيب صلاحو
تقديم الطالبتان : يارا طوفان - أميرة دويك
جامعة حلب - هندسة اتصالات سنة رابعة
​


----------



## ahmed wd (30 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لكل من الطالبتان يارا واميرة
العلم ميزان الحياة فان هوي *****هوت الحياة لاسفل الادراك


----------



## searcher_2010 (1 يناير 2011)

شكراً


----------



## رنيم العز (4 يناير 2011)

اريد كتاب باللغة العربية في معالجة الإشارة الرقمية


----------



## eng-sawsan (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا:20:​


----------



## abouelmouti (15 مارس 2011)

thanks


----------



## e.berakdar (12 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## مصطفى أفكار (12 أبريل 2011)

حلقه بحث جيده جدا 
شكر خاص ل يارا واميره


----------



## بحرفياض كاظم (18 أبريل 2011)

thank you very muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

